# Scott Foil



## oldgoat (Feb 7, 2005)

Foil Team Issue - SCOTT Sports

Ordered it yesterday. :aureola:


----------



## lgvincent (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm sure you're excited. The time will seem to drag but will pass quickly.


----------

